# Heated seats observations...



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Just a few quick observations on the heated seats.


They get warm fast!
They have a memory. Have heated seats on, get out, lock car, walk away, come back to car, get in, and they're already on!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> They have a memory. Have heated seats on, get out, lock car, walk away, come back to car, get in, and they're already on!


My car has heated seat memory, as a by-product of using a rocker switch.

My wife's car has heated seats without memory (push-button switch). You have to turn it on each time.

I actually prefer that it doesn't remember the last setting. There have been a few times where I left the passenger seat (or worse - the rear seat) heater on for who knows how many days, because I didn't notice that someone had turned it on the last time I had passengers.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> My car has heated seat memory, as a by-product of using a rocker switch.
> 
> My wife's car has heated seats without memory (push-button switch). You have to turn it on each time.
> 
> I actually prefer that it doesn't remember the last setting. There have been a few times where I left the passenger seat (or worse - the rear seat) heater on for who knows how many days, because I didn't notice that someone had turned it on the last time I had passengers.


My previous car didn't have this. Funny, I put an exclamation point but I'm not sure I like this. The car is assuming I still want heated seats on and I may not. Given how fast they warm up I would prefer they weren't automatically on.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just a few quick observations on the heated seats.
> 
> 
> They get warm fast!
> They have a memory. Have heated seats on, get out, lock car, walk away, come back to car, get in, and they're already on!


I'll add my own, quick observations.
- The symbol looks like BACON!
- I decide how much bacon I want and the more bacon I want means the more warmth!!! 
- Therefore BACON = WARMTH!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just a few quick observations on the heated seats.
> 
> 
> They get warm fast!
> They have a memory. Have heated seats on, get out, lock car, walk away, come back to car, get in, and they're already on!


I wish my office chair did this!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> I'll add my own, quick observations.
> - They symbol looks like BACON!
> - I decide how much bacon I want and the more bacon I want means the more warmth!!!
> - Therefore BACON = WARMTH!


You mean...


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I’ll apologize now to everyone, who will not be be able to now unsee the bacon. 

Forever. Bacon.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> I'll apologize now to everyone, who will not be be able to now unsee the bacon.
> Forever. Bacon.


I accept your apology and appreciate that you have preempted my need to complain about not being able to un-see the bacon. Although here I am replying anyway. As my bacon cravings go parabolic.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I wish my office chair did this!


I wish my car had heated seats...


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> I wish my car had heated seats...


My daughter wants Tesla to turn on the rear seat bacon by the time we get our Model 3! WHAT#!!There's a Sushi emoji but no BACON$%#$%$


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You mean...
> 
> View attachment 5738


I'm just glad this picture is HANDS... because for a Model 3, that's not exactly where the bacon goes.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> My daughter wants Tesla to turn on the rear seat bacon by the time we get our Model 3! WHAT#!!There's a Sushi emoji but no BACON$%#$%$


You don't need emoji. Just type the bacon character. Unicode FTW!

EDIT: Gah! The website doesn't handle the bacon character. I am now sad.
https://www.compart.com/en/unicode/U+1F953


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> You don't need emoji. Just type the bacon character. Unicode FTW!
> 
> EDIT: Gah! The website doesn't handle the bacon character. I am now sad.
> https://www.compart.com/en/unicode/U+1F953


(( (( ((
.)) )) ))
(( (( ((
.)) )) ))

i tried.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> I'll add my own, quick observations.
> - They symbol looks like BACON!
> - I decide how much bacon I want and the more bacon I want means the more warmth!!!
> - Therefore BACON = WARMTH!


@Lovesword,

My kids will LOVE this! Lol....they Looooooooove Bacon....though we don't eat it frequently! Tho if I actually 'TELL" them this I not only will 'never be able to UNSEE Bacon'......l'll never hear the end of it!!!  Lol

Ski


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Skione65 said:


> @Lovesword,
> 
> My kids will LOVE this! Lol....they Looooooooove Bacon....though we don't eat it frequently! Tho if I actually 'TELL" them this I not only will 'never be able to UNSEE Bacon....I'll never hear the end of it"!!!  Lol
> 
> Ski


I used the joke on my wife earlier this week. She got in my car yesterday, picking her up from the airport, and she says "I need bacon" and turns on her seat heater!

It BEGINS!!!!!!


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> My daughter wants Tesla to turn on the rear seat bacon by the time we get our Model 3! WHAT#!!There's a Sushi emoji but no BACON$%#$%$


@Brokedoc,

'WHAT#!!There's a Sushi emoji but no BACON$%#$%$'......

"Sacrilege"!!!

Tho My Daughter LOVES Sushi...Son, not so much!

Ski


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> I used the joke on my wife earlier this week. She got in my car yesterday, picking her up from the airport, and she says "I need bacon" and turns on her seat heater!
> 
> It BEGINS!!!!!!


@Lovesword,

Love it! Ya.....I can hear my kids now...."Dad, more Bacon Please"!

Ski


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

So those heated seats ....


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

I've heard people turn on your co-pilots heated seat before they figured out why they were getting hot. Then people wised up and would swap the controls so that when you turned someone else's seat, you were actually turning your own seat on.
I'd like to see a software update where you select the bacon button, and it pop's open the glove compartment with sizzling hot bacon inside.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So those heated seats ....


@SoFlaModel3,

What heated seats? I thought this was the "Bacon Lovers" thread!

Ski


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2018)

garsh said:


> I actually prefer that it doesn't remember the last setting. There have been a few times where I left the passenger seat (or worse - the rear seat) heater on for who knows how many days, because I didn't notice that someone had turned it on the last time I had passengers.


Well, one more OTA update - if passenger not detected within 1 mile, reset seat heating memory for passengers. Driver seat heated seat memory according to authorisation device (keycard, phone). Also... sync passenger HVAC temp selection if no passenger detected for 1 mile.
Also switch off rear AC vents if no passengers detected. Switch on if detected.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

There's something not kosher about this thread... :yum:


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Paul


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

My seats work PERFECTLY!!!


----------

